# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  نوشتن برنامه های معمولی که با دلفی 7 می نوشتیم

## nasr

سلام

من زیاد با دات نت و اینها آشنا نیستم ولی دوست دارم با دلفی 8 کار کنم 

می خواستم ببینم آیا میشه همون برنامه های دلفی 7 و Database را با دلفی 8 هم نوشت یا دلفی 8 فقط مخصوص Web است 

درضمن اگه بگید نه نمیشه خودتون را راحت کردید اگه نه با سیل سوالات من مواجه می شید  :lol: 
ولی راستش رابگید  :wink: 

من امروز شروع کردم یه برنامه حقوق و دستمزد را که البته به صورت شبکه هم نیست چه برسه به تحت وب بودن با دلفی 8 بنویسم ولی چند تا مشکل دارم که بعد از جواب گرفتن این سوال اونها شروع می شه 

ممنون

----------


## vcldeveloper

تا جایی که من می دونم Delphi 8 در حال حاظر فقط برنامه های .Net تولید میکنه. البته با استفاده از VCL.Net می تونید برنامه های Delphi 7 رو برای Net. کامپایل کنید

ظاهرا محصول بعدی بورلند دلفی هست که از یک IDE هم برای کدهای Win32 و هم Net. استفاده می کنه  :wink:

----------


## nasr

این محصول که حدود 10 ماه دیگه می یاد تو بازار
ولی خوبیش اینه که یه هفته بعدش با قیمت 500تومان تو بازار ایران یافت میشه  :shock:  :سکوت:

----------


## Pichidehtarin

با سلام

اگه منظور شما از برنامه های معمولی برنامه های Win32 هست . باید بگم که دلفی 8 این امکان رو داره (تو قسمت برنامه نویسی WinForm) اما از کدها و کلاس های VCL مشتق نمیشه !؟

بهتره با دلفی 7 برنامه بنویسی در کنارش دلفی 8 رو هم یاد بگیری .

----------


## Inprise

> اگه منظور شما از برنامه های معمولی برنامه های Win32 هست . باید بگم که دلفی 8 این امکان رو داره (تو قسمت برنامه نویسی WinForm) اما از کدها و کلاس های VCL مشتق نمیشه !؟


خیر دلفی هشت چنین امکانی نداره . WinForm ها متعلق به دات نت هستند . با دلفی هشت صرفا" برنامه های مبتنی بر دات نت تولید خواهید کرد .

----------


## Pichidehtarin

جناب Inprise 
یه سری به Sample های WinForm‌ بزنید .
در ضمن اگه میشه یه منبع معتبر از گفته هاتون رو معرفی کنین (انگلیسی هم باشه مشکلی نیست) .

----------


## Inprise

پسرم ،

بجای اینکه از من منبع بخای یا ریفر بدی به مثالها ، دو دقیقه ( نه بیشتر ) وقت بگذار و "معرفی نامه  دلفی هشت برای مایکروسافت دات نت  " رو مطالعه کن تا روشن بشی .

<span dir=ltr>Delphi 8 is pure .NET and pure Delphi. You can start developing today with Delphi language RAD development for the Microsoft .NET Framework, including VCL Forms, Windows® Forms, ASP.NET, Web Forms, Web Services, ADO.NET, and more. Developers can immediately use their Delphi language and framework skills and most of their existing investments in Delphi application source code to start developing Windows applications for .NET today.</span>

----------


## Pichidehtarin

اگه  WinForm ها تحت دات نت کار میکنن پس چرا سرعت بالایی دارن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Inprise

عبارت سرعت بالا و پائین تا زمانی که معیاری برای قیاس وجود نداشته باشه ، مفهوم علمی نداره . در مقابل Win32 ، دات نت اصولا" کند است . حالا _شاید_ بین ابزارهای مبتنی بر دات نت ، یکی ، اندکی از بقیه چابک تر باشد ، بهر حال ، هر چیزی در دلفی هشت برای دات نت ، مبتنی بر دات نت است .

_متفرقه : WinForm ها هیچ مزیت ای بر VCL .NET ندارند ، نه از لحاظ کارائی و نه سرعت ._

خوش باشی

----------


## Pichidehtarin

جناب Inpris متشکرم .
ولی بنظرم WinForm ها سرعتی معادل سرعت برنامه های Win32‌ دارن .
نظر شما چیه ؟

----------


## Inprise

خوب تو میتونی نظر شخصی ات رو در مورد هر چیزی داشته باشی . واقعیت امر چیزی نیست جز اینکه کاربردهای مبتنی بر دات نت ، حتی با کمک JIT باز هم به معنای واقعی Native Binary نیستند ، نتیجتا" منطقا" نمیتونن سرعتی معادل کاربردهای Win32 داشته باشن . WinForm در پلت فرم دات نت مایکروسافت تنها راهکار توسعهء رابط کاربری است که انصافا" هم کند است ( همانطور که معادل آن یعنی Swing  در پلت فرم جاوا ، کند است )

----------


## nasr

ممنون از دوستان :flower:

----------


## محسن=0

> این محصول که حدود 10 ماه دیگه می یاد تو بازار
> ولی خوبیش اینه که یه هفته بعدش با قیمت 500تومان تو بازار ایران یافت میشه  :shock:  :سکوت:



قیمتش به دلار چقدر میشه؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

دوست من هیچ به تاریخ فسیل این تاپیک دقت کردی؟
بهتره بری دنبال XE3
واقعا چجوری این پست رو پیدا کردی؟
 :چشمک:

----------

